# bac water



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone had any Bac water recently? Not bought in ages and sites I used to use are gone


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

same here where can i buy this stuff and some empty vials?

http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/5-x-10ml-sterile-vials-25-p.asp doenst work anymore


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bump for some water please


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Got mine from D hacks


----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

I've not bought any for ages, my source went awol so I made my own. Now save a fortune and have unlimited supply.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Brutal1 said:


> Anyone had any Bac water recently? Not bought in ages and sites I used to use are gone


http://www.bac-water.com/

This is the new bacteriostatic-water gtg

I already posted this previously in another thread.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

would always stick with Hospira Bacteriostatic Water. Don't trust UGL water, probably just sterile water, you never know, or eye wash water? ha


----------



## Richard_1980 (Nov 25, 2013)

adam28 said:


> http://www.bac-water.com/
> 
> This is the new bacteriostatic-water gtg
> 
> I already posted this previously in another thread.


Has anyone had any luck with http://www.bac-water.com/ recently?

I placed an order on Friday afternoon and have sent a few emails but heard nothing?


----------



## Richard_1980 (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if www.bac-water.com is still operating?

I placed an order on Friday and have sent a few emails but heard absolutely nothing.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

purepeptidesuk is where i got my bac water along with my ghrp/mod grf.

Its labelled on the site as long life sterile water - it comes as bac water


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Richard_1980 said:


> Has anyone had any luck with http://www.bac-water.com/ recently?
> 
> I placed an order on Friday afternoon and have sent a few emails but heard nothing?


I havent ordered from there for a while mate as im stocked up. Did it arrive?


----------



## shorney (Oct 24, 2009)

I ordered from bac water.com on Monday night and it came Wednesday so there still g2g


----------



## Richard_1980 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yep arrived on the Tuesday, no reply to emails still but order came through without hitch.


----------



## ptirobo69 (Nov 9, 2014)

Buy Bacterio Static Water | Buy Bacterio Static Water Online Anyone purchased from here?


----------

